# the curb that wasent there before



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i was told by a buddy of mine trying to sell me his 9' plow, that the dent in the plow was from something he hit, and he told me you hit alot of things when your plowing, so i just wanted to hear some of the stories of what you guys have hit.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I always hit the same tree branch at the shop when I am trying to stack snow. Once the winter is far enough and the snow pile is longer it isnt a problem, but right now at the shop, we stack snow under a tree and whenever I pick the arms on the bobcat up the bucket will hit the limb. Maybe next summer I will cut the whole friggen tree down!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

is it a large tree


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You forgot to add Storm drain on street that one what cause broke western light housing off mount 4 days ago.


Asphalt driveway with cement are one thing I hate. It stop you fast and plow trip but won't across it.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Good Thread....but I didnt see "backed into by town truck" long story short, long unplowed [4"] unsalted hill & town truck & me


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

two years in a row i watched the city plow trucks clean out a side street next to a lot i do and stack snow on a hydrant and break it spewing water.
first year i was laughing second year i called my workers and told them to slow down i got scared thinking this is the workers you get but I always only rip off some pine branches at a bank i do and every year they grow out and every winter I rip them off with plow. Has given me some good scatches down truck and folded my mirror once. I could trim but i am lazy


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

tree backing up C%^nted my brand new Aluminum flatbed. fml


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that's hit a tree.....I crunched my pass side dually fender pretty good. It's salvageable though. I was backing up thinking to myself, "now there's that tree back....!CRUNCH!....there."


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm in a truck with a broken western light from a "that musta just been installed curb"


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I Seem To Back Into A Tree once A Year


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I couldent keep my window unfogged i was using my mirrors it was dead center in the middle of my bed....


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I am thinking about making a big 3'x3' square tube bumper that bits into the reciver hitch and both ends of the hitch. It would be as wide as the back of the truck and then wrap around the corners about 2' to protect from "trees that musta grown in the last five minutes, because boss man I swear it wasn't there before" what do you guys think? Good idea? Mount a few back up lights on it also to protect against " I can't belive they parked right there" cars?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

newhere;936406 said:


> I am thinking about making a big 3'x3' square tube bumper that bits into the reciver hitch and both ends of the hitch. It would be as wide as the back of the truck and then wrap around the corners about 2' to protect from "trees that musta grown in the last five minutes, because boss man I swear it wasn't there before" what do you guys think? Good idea? Mount a few back up lights on it also to protect against " I can't belive they parked right there" cars?


EXACTLY WHAT I'M DOING hell with denting a $2000 bed again...


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree!! Haha I'm going to start a little picture board of f-ups from dumb-f's.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

When I worked and plowed for a local city years ago there was lots of things to hit. I hit man hole covers, we had a guy that hit a steel plate in the road and just ripped the plow in half. One night I was backing down a deadend street to plow it out and it was one of the biggest blizzards ever....well I never saw a little white car parked on the street and almost backed over the top of it. There was probably 3K in damage.The only reason I didn't get a ticket was the car had a ticket on it for parking in the street with a snow ban in effect.Lucky Me.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I dread the invisible white cars. I have gotten real close before. and maybe bumped oneprsport sneaking away


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

if iam parked in the street in a white out storm, i put my strobes on, i know its illeagle in michigan on public roads, but i rather get a stupid ticket rather than have to buy a new plow.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

You can't have astrobe on when your driving on public streets? I didn't know that. I always leave mine on


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

naturalgreen;936442 said:


> I dread the invisible white cars. I have gotten real close before. and maybe bumped oneprsport sneaking away


There was no sneaking away for me, this car was crushed. I never had a chance to see it, buried under snow, and it was snowing like a b!tch. I did feel bad though.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Almost hit a cop car and would like to hit the town lowballer.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

newhere;936448 said:


> You can't have astrobe on when your driving on public streets? I didn't know that. I always leave mine on


idk about strobes, i know hide away strobes are most defintaly illeagle, but for some stupid reason a driver cant have an oscilating light on there vehicle turned on while on a public road. in a blizzard or white out conditions though, iam leaving my on. if they give me a ticket, ill just ask if they could be tending to an accident rather than writing a dumb ticket. .


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

And I'm sure you will say that in a snide tone and only add to the lengh of di ck that is about to f you.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

02powerstroke;936410 said:


> exactly what i'm doing hell with denting a $2000 bed again...


dont do it!!! If you hit something hard enoough, it will bend the frame!!!


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Just after buying the new plow, I was clearing the local blacksmiths lot and hit the end of a long piece of 4" channel. Put a nice gouge in the plastic moldboard. Didn't have to worry about breaking it in anymore.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

The Yellow pipes filled with concrete that you hit right in the middle of the back of your truck. And the dumpsters rt below your mirror.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 12% grade driveway 9 feet wide, with a curve in the middle. Can only plow up, and then back down. I have kissed a pine tree on the curve with my bumper, the blade, and once when I slid sideways down the drive because it was icy, the passenger door. Maybe I should give up that drive!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

You forgot dumpster.... took out the whole rear fender on my truck. and the tailight.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lux Lawn;936423 said:


> One night I was backing down a deadend street to plow it out and it was one of the biggest blizzards ever....well I never saw a little white car parked on the street and almost backed over the top of it. There was probably 3K in damage.The only reason I didn't get a ticket was the car had a ticket on it for parking in the street with a snow ban in effect.Lucky Me.


Same thing here, only not a blizzard but still over 1"/hour white ford **** covered with 6" of snow on an unlit dead end street. Did NO notciable damage to my truck but enough damage to the car to double my insurance becasue it was deemed my fault even though they were illegaly parked.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Guy I worked with......

His own truck.... his own yard! Plowing under a ... T .... clothes line pole creased his cab.
Went on the other side....... did the same thing!

Not the sharpest pencil in the box.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

My favorite is the man hole that moves back and forth 10 feet from were it was the last time I plowed and it sticks up about 2inches above the asphalt.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's see here, tree jumped out behind me, multiple times.

Corner of garage (solid concrete wall clear to the roof) reached out and tore the whole side off my pickup bed. Cracked the trim board on the garage. 

Tree suddenly grew up BETWEEN plow and front bumper. Old Fisher Speedcast, I unpinned the blade, chained up the rear tires, backed out. Then I hooked a chain on to the blade and skidded it out into the town road and re-assembled it. 

Pull plow reached out and touched garage door. $750 insurance paid.

Stone Buddha should have found another place to hide under the snow and meditate. Did that with a Cat D4, Buddha carefully re-assembled in the spring, holds together by gravity only. 

Propane tank tried to dodge pull plow, tripped on its own piping and fell over. Bought a tank of propane. 

Wood pile too close to driveway, owner said "go ahead, I don't care," wing spread it thirty feet up and down the hill. Piles are gone now. 

Sub-contractor spreading sand for me slid UPHILL on the ice, corner of the plow neatly punctured the taillight of a minivan. Much cheaper than the rear door would have been. His insurance paid. 

Boulder hid under snow on a one time "please open this up for me" in mid February. Curled the corner of the blade right under. Took two of us half a day to straighten it. Homeowner complained about the price. The most frustrating part of that job was my neighbor going by with his log skidder just after I finished. He could have busted it right open and I would only have had to do the cleanup. 

If this seems like a lot of incidents, it took me thirty years to do it.


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey what about backing into parking lot light poles. Came close a lot of times, but bent a couple tailgate spinners also.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

ajslands;936461 said:


> if they give me a ticket, ill just ask if they could be tending to an accident rather than writing a dumb ticket. .


That's a great way to turn your possible warning or ticket into a 3 hour traffic stop so you lose accounts. They've got no obligations to let you go after a certain period of time. And he gets paid whether he's on the side of the road giving you a ticket or if he's at an accident scene. And I promise you he can find other problems aside from your strobe in that period of time.

Just take the ticket and say "Thank you, Officer" and be on your way.

Or you could try telling him that because you pay taxes he works for you and shouldn't give you a ticket. They seem to love that.

And I'm guilty of backing into a tandem axle bumper pull trailer and bending the bumper on my dad's 2000 7.3 but I was only like 11 at that point so he wasn't too mad. And the truck had just been rear-ended so it was already f-'d up.

And last winter I swear I wasn't that close to the walking floor trailer but somehow the bottom mounts on the ladder got broken and it ended up bent? No idea how it happened.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ive plowed twice and all ive hit was a rail road tie and the ground, o wait, took a nice chunk out of a hump in my driveway


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't forget those moving mailboxes...and who doesn't enjoy a little garbage can hockey on clean-up day-


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Road Plates :angry:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

newhere;936448 said:


> You can't have astrobe on when your driving on public streets? I didn't know that. I always leave mine on


There is always a mess of dummys driving around with strobes on for no reason. They are for when engaged in snowplowing in ma. Not for driving around on a sunny day for no reason.Its exactly why they are completely ignored around here.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I backed into a broken fence pole and it went thru the hard top of my jeep


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

brad96z28;937128 said:


> There is always a mess of dummys driving around with strobes on for no reason. They are for when engaged in snowplowing in ma. Not for driving around on a sunny day for no reason.Its exactly why they are completely ignored around here.


yeah dosent help every garbage truck, mail car, delivery van, anything just drives with them on all the time no matter the weather..people have become callus to it.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

Theres just one man whole cover in one of my lots that is slightly higher because it was redone so i have to raise the blade a tad going over it otherwise i knock it out of place or just trip the blade


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

> is it a large tree


Ya, this suckers like 3ft around at the base and the branches are like 1ft in diameter, would make an awful lot of heat in my woodstove!


----------



## Cridder-HD (Dec 21, 2009)

This is my 1st yr plowing, I have plowed 3 times, !st time backed into, and tweaked 2 panels on my garage door :crying:, 2nd time I hit a froze pile way harder than I wanted to , 3rd, today: it was a clean run.wesport


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I hit a building, well not really a building, but I did clean an electric bbox right off a CVS a few years back. Hit a manhole cover at a WM that sent the Western V higher than I ever saw it go stacking snow, and we plow a condo association thats still under construction so it's not finish paved, manholes and drains are about 3" up from the pavement, even knowing where they are and going slow they suck, one of our boneheads, and boy do we have them, hit one hard, knocked the plow off the truck(really, no exageration) and hit the steering wheel so hard he missed 4 days of work with a bruised shoulder. 

My best of the year so far, we sub a supermarket site out because it's a little far away for us to service comfortably. We had a good storm about 2 weeks back and my subs truck blew a trans, while he was going to grab his spare I filled in, he is a site specific sub, all we (I) do is run and check on things he and a couple other subs we have are doing, making sure they're doing the job right etc..... well he had a guy in his skidsteer with a pusher, a guy on a quad doing walks and a guy in a PU plowing, so I was plowing the access road, which is also the access for a transit parking lot, but is our responsibility all the way down, even though NJ transit plows the lot, anyway the transit boys don't stake their lots, so I pull into the unmarked, unplowed lot with about 6" of snow on it to turn around and run back up the road the other way, well, I ran over a curb and about 6 feet of grass and down the curb on the other side. OOPSSSSS


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

anyone hit a deer. I was damn close last night going out salting. I saw them in the field but had one come from other side and i swear it jumped clear across my hood but i imagine he was a step ahead. i wish i had a picture of the deers face as it was racing my truck across the road. he was lucky we never see snow so my plow was back at shop shinning like a sweaty stripper waiting for snow or he would have been plow meat. wish it would trip and launch him off the bottom of plow. sad but cool i bet.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

last year I was trying to clean up around a dumpster and caught the peg they lift the dumpster up with right on the left front corner and put a crease in the fender. then I tagged a curb that was in fact newly installed (that summer) and snapped the driver side a-frame. 

this year I had a "please come clean me out so I can open my business" call and the owners hubby said he would clean out the drive to show me where it is at. I asked him to just find where the curb starts to rise up so I dont damage my plow and all he did was open a path about the width of a side walk, and you guessed it I tagged the curb and snapped the drivers side a-frame. difference is this year I ordered a new a-frame instead of letting some hack weld on the old one again. :angry:
my snow blower guy nailed the log chain that was keeping the bbq grill from running away and peeing on the neighbors grass.....He said he knew something was wrong when the grill started twitching and jumping around...lol he stopped before we had to have a funeral for the snowblower or the grill ( or him for that matter). 

I do a thrift store in the area and I kept warning them that they could not leave stuff around the dumpsters and they kept doing it so in the spring they had to pull 2 nordik track's a couch, end table,mattress and a computer monitor out of their snow pile. that will teach them. :laughing:
slugger


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I was plowing the back of a lumber yard back a few years... it was a new contract to us... im going along in the bobcat with the bucket down about 4inches of powder....... BANG!
I hit a set of train tracks.... I guess they had rail cars come in and drop lumber...
Curled the ends of the bucket in... slid forward so hard I hit my face off the glass and the safty bar really hurt my ribs

one residential I do dropped about 4 trees on his lane way near the turn around and enterance to the neighbors... ya he dropped them all about knee high... I think I hit the same tree 2 times.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I used to do some day cares, & on one lot I kept hitting the same no parking sign as I was backing up. Always at night.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

In2toys;940924 said:


> I used to do some day cares, & on one lot I kept hitting the same no parking sign as I was backing up. Always at night.


so mosty if not all the time the curb that wasent there before won?


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

2 winters ago, I was hooking up a trailer, and my buddy turned into the lot, there is a slight hill as you come in, and an open lot at the bottom (not a long or steep hill, just a slight little hill) and Im perpendicular to the hill a little bit from the bottom hooking up the trailer.

He started to slide down the hill as soon as he pulled in, so he dropped the plow in attempt to slow him down, didnt do much. He plowed right into the fender of the trailer. Im pissed like WTF because it looked like he just turned the corner, dropped the plow, and slammed the trailer on purpose.

After he explained that he slid down the hill and aimed for the trailer in order to not hit my truck that I had for less than 6 months at the time, I was very grateful. It did minimal damage to the trailer, nothing a BFH and a few welds wont fix.


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

haha gotta love the bfh. We plowed a condo complex last year and when you got into the second stage the last corner to the left had a man hole that stuck up about 2.5 inches. And the only time you caught it was when you were wind rowing to the left. The boss super duty would be about a foot of the ground every time. But that thing would move when i thought i knew where it was at... Don't got that account any more.


----------



## duraplow (Feb 2, 2009)

Theres one damn manhole cover by a curb I always think I'm far enough away from... catches the corner of the plow every time


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone hits curbs!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

My worst one was my first year plowing.
Plowing downhill into a parking area I hit ice and slid into a parked car.
My plow dented the door a little, good thing I was going really slow otherwise it would have been worse, even with the plow down I still slid. About 3 years ago took out a mailbox backing up during a blizzard.
And my latest during Nemo I was stacking snow up on a bank and I caught the edge of a snow covered rock at the very edge of my plow denting the corner of it slightly just above the blade -(it was a really big snow covered rock)
Other than backing into a few snow piles I made, that's all, I'm try to be darn careful because I don't like fixing broken things.
Knock on wood.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to sub for a friend. 1 comm lot. I always did the same side of the building and the associated roads and loading docks. This storm one of the other subs didn't show, so I did some of his route. It's snowing like hell, and I backed into a cement filled loly column. Made me mad till I saw it kept me from backing into a 4 ft deep loading dock ramp.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

ever see a horizonal hydrant appear from a melting pile ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Spool it up;1602285 said:


> ever see a horizonal hydrant appear from a melting pile ?


How do you manage that and don't know until days, weeks, months later?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark13;1602302 said:


> How do you manage that and don't know until days, weeks, months later?


2 1/2 yd bucket . plug was sheared clean and scooped like poop .


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

A long time ago ina land far far away I worked for a guy that was great at finding work but not so much in the performance end

One big storm late in the season he decides to plow his own driveway(we usually took care of everything)
He plows all the snow in a big ring around his circular drive and blocks the only avenue for drainage
Of course it rains that nite and re-freezes
you couldn't have made a better skating rink if you had a Zamboni

I come to work in the am not knowing any better and go to pull into the spot next to his wifes"BRAND NEW" Mercedes
WTF!!!

He heres the crash (oh, it was good) comes out of his house screaming (yea somewhat of an A hole)
and falls right on his a$$

It would have been funny had I not done about $1500 damage to my truck

Did you know that a fender and hood for a new Mercedes is almost 10G?


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

There's no option for a barn? Fogged up windows and broken reverse lights. Atleast it was my barn.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

siteworkplus;1602560 said:


> A long time ago ina land far far away I worked for a guy that was great at finding work but not so much in the performance end
> 
> One big storm late in the season he decides to plow his own driveway(we usually took care of everything)
> He plows all the snow in a big ring around his circular drive and blocks the only avenue for drainage
> ...


a classic .


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

newhere;936406 said:


> I am thinking about making a big 3'x3' square tube bumper that bits into the reciver hitch and both ends of the hitch. It would be as wide as the back of the truck and then wrap around the corners about 2' to protect from "trees that musta grown in the last five minutes, because boss man I swear it wasn't there before" what do you guys think? Good idea? Mount a few back up lights on it also to protect against " I can't belive they parked right there" cars?


 If you put that kind of leverage on your receiver hitch , you will bend your trucks frame when you back into just about anything ! The body will still get damaged too . JMHO


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I almost click Man Hole, but it was only the cover I hit


----------

